# honey straw machine



## beekeeper_sd

So, I am still looking for a honey straw machine. I take that back, I am still looking for a honey straw machine other than Anthony's (I already have that piece of junk) and the Sticky Machine (I have tried to buy that one but the lady doesn't seem too interested in selling, or even getting back to me. Not trusting this one either) ANYONE???? :s
So frustrating because I know that Glory Bee and others sell honey straws by the thousands so, how do they fill their straws? 

Carolyn
www.SimplyBeeLightful.com

------------------------------------

Have you hugged a bee today?


----------



## Chef Isaac

I saw a machine in ABJ. I do not know anything abut it. 

I am sending my stupid machine from Anthony to another beekeeper who I hope can fix it. Did you ever get money back for that? What a rip off. 

I am still filling them by hand. I can do about 75 or so in 45 minutes or something like that. Takes some time but it is better to use my honey then someone elses.


----------



## RDY-B

EQUINOX makes a straw filling machine-fills 15 at a time is made of stainless-call them for a brouchere of there equipment-they advertise in ABJ when I was shopping for extractor I got a brouchere and the price was around $5500-RDY-B


----------



## beekeeper_sd

Chef,

I still have Anthony's wonder machine and have been trying to use it. If you use the right straws (either Solo or Dixie) you can get it to work sometimes. Takes a lot of work but, like you said, I want to know that I am selling my honey in my straws. 

To RDY-B who also answered my post:

Do you have any information about this Equinox machine? It seems like 15 at a time for a machine costing $5500 is a little high but I would still be interested in looking at their information. 

Thanks!

Carolyn
www.simplybeelightful.com
---------------------------------------
Have you Hugged a Bee Today?


----------



## Chef Isaac

machine is not worth it.


----------



## RDY-B

Beekeeper SD- 530-476-2322-tel,fax [email protected]
looking at the picture -the only way to describe it is that-it is not a toy and deserves a look if you need serious machine-and lohman apiaries are honorable and easy to deal with -RDY-B


----------



## Chef Isaac

for that much money, it is not worth it. I have a "feeling" that someone will be coming out with an afforadable machine soon


----------



## RDY-B

Chef Isaac said:


> for that much money, it is not worth it. I have a "feeling" that someone will be coming out with an afforadable machine soon


I know of a man In oregone -has been posted about NATURES KICK-he fills straws with your honey FOR A PRICE-wonder what kind of machine he has? I think you would have to do the same -to make good money-yes filling your own straws will save you money- but to make money you need more than one bucket of honey dont be afraid to grow -just buy lifetime equipment instead of tinkertoys-perhaps i will send you my buckets and drums -someone has gota do it RDY-B


----------



## beekeeper_sd

I tried emailing Loman Apiaries but it came back undeliverable. Do you know then if that is Dennis Loman because, if it is, my husband and I know him and I will just call him personally and ask about the machine. 
I think I would do other people's straws if I could find a machine that was automated and user friendly. FIND A MACHINE FOR ME AND I WILL DO YOUR STRAWS!!!!!!


----------



## RDY-B

beekeeper_sd said:


> I tried emailing Loman Apiaries but it came back undeliverable. Do you know then if that is Dennis Loman because, if it is, my husband and I know him and I will just call him personally and ask about the machine.
> I think I would do other people's straws if I could find a machine that was automated and user friendly. FIND A MACHINE FOR ME AND I WILL DO YOUR STRAWS!!!!!!


YEP It is Dennis- RDY-B


----------



## Chef Isaac

RDY: The guy in Oregon INVENTED the honey straw machine. We have talked many times. Nice guy. Send him a bucket and he will do the straws. 

His work has been critized by other local beekeepers up here. I havent had him make any straws for me so I cant vouch for his work. Just a nice guy!

I need to persuade my wife to let me buy life long good stuff.... only if she wasa believer!


----------



## HVH

This topic has come up several times. This time I will ask my stupid question - can you buy the straw tubing in a long continuous roll or only precut? If you can get them in a roll, it seems like you could draw the honey into a long stretch of tubing with a vacuum and cut/seal to the proper length.


----------



## RDY-B

there was a guy in NAPA CA that did straws -(he had a five bucket minimum) he has moved his operation out of state some place -his machine had that system-but there is more to it than that because you have to straighten the straw so it dose not retain the curl coming off the roll -his machine also packaged them in plastic bags in amounts of five -think he call them fuel rods or something like that - RDY-B


----------



## Chef Isaac

unwrapped straws are the best thing to use.


----------



## RDY-B

watch the video- http://www.appliedautomation.com.au/P4/Straw_Filler.html
:thumbsup: RDY-B


----------



## HVH

I guess a vacuum wouldn't work because it would just collapse the tubing but pumping might straighten the tubing under pressure. I can visualize a pump with a manifold where several lengths of tubing could be attached. The pump would then fill the tubes until they drained out the other ends. A hot sealer could then be used to seal the ends just above the sticky honey end when the pump is turned off. If the length of tubing and the number of sealed joints was determined just right, the tubing pressure should make for straight tubes when cut to length. Some of the hot sealers have variable size seams where a wide one could be cut between straws to make for two sealed seams. 
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

It's too bad that Barry deleted the thread about my problems with Anthony's straw machine. I know that Barry wanted to give Anthony the benefit of the doubt and let him have a chance to turn around his poor business practices, but...  he hasn't and probably won't. :no:

A perpetual warning needs to be placed here or better yet in the Consumer Report Forum about scammers and unscrupulous rip-offs like Tony. I do suppose that there is a liability issue about what can be said about a business but we need to be vigilant and warn others like I have in the past, right Chef?


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

Any updates on Honey straw filling machines or sources for the tubing/straws? I've been asked to provide my own honey straws by friends and have been looking for the components or a machine that does it all.


----------



## danameric

Thanks for posting this. It's good to have a group of people who have made mistakes before you get the chance to. Please keep us posted if you do end up finding a honey straw filler in the 600 dollar area.


----------



## MAXANT

Curious to know too, as I get asked if we make them all the time.


----------



## Sundance

MAXANT said:


> Curious to know too, as I get asked if we make them all the time.


It would be great if a legit company like yours Jake
picked up on this. Not a huge market though.


----------



## Jethro

Sundance said:


> It would be great if a legit company like yours Jake
> picked up on this. Not a huge market though.


If MAXANT was to build it in the $600 range and it worked like the rest of their stuff. There would be a market!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

Well, I've have been making Honey Straws for a few months now. I use a mildly labor intensive way for making them but it works. I make about ten straws at a time using a small wooden and plastic foam jig I made to hold the straws along with an impulse sealer and a turkey marinade injector syringe (without the needle). I can easily get about 50 straws done in an hour. It’s a little messy but clean up between batches with warm soapy water keeps the mess manageable. Works for small operations.


----------



## Duboisi

2c here - At fast-food outlets, there are often some hanging containers with ketchup etc. where you squeeze a small plastic thingy to get out the substance. My guess is that such a container could be used for honey aswell. The trick would be to get one that had not have any product inside.

Here is a picture BTW.

Seems like this kind of ketchup-bottle might be a Norwegian thing. But some sort of other dispenser. I think possibly a tank that can be pressurized with a small nylon hose or something like that could be used.


----------



## Flewster

I have made a machine that does nine at a time similar to Anthonys. As soon as I work out a few kinks I should be able to make them at around $500 each. Having trouble with a few issues (leaking) but I am able to make about 400 sticks an hour with it. Turn a quart of honey from $12 to $55..........cant keep them on the shelves.........


----------



## Nambee

I have found that getting the honey in the straws is the easiest, but has anyone figured how to seal them other than an impact sealer?


----------



## beekeeper_sd

Nambee said:


> has anyone figured how to seal them other than an impact sealer?


Hence the problem!


----------

